
Digital Ocean increases value of droplets, adds new options - bdcravens
https://go.digitalocean.com/index.php/email/emailWebview?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiWldReU1qZ3lOemMzTldKaSIsInQiOiJoQnpKQys0R3RKY1ZOb2QxWjNxNW5WQnRVR1JYYzlGVFZmbzhKMUJuRkZaMXFwclB6T3J0aVR4aUpiczQ0TG5aOTZuWjh1aE5mRWR4M1g3UkhMUW11elhrUURqNWsweFZ1UTgvNzhGcURPeHFXRnN3MkpLaVQ0UFlTaEk0SU95VyJ9
======
kjksf
Those are pretty significant drops on the lower end. My 4 GB droplet went from
$40/mo to $20/mo.

One caveat is that the prices won't change automatically. You have to power
down the droplet and use web console to "resize" it to change the plan it's
using.

